

Submitting Y Combinator Application Early? - bbissoon

I have been editing and resubmitting my application as I find new information and better ways of explaining my project. If the early submissions get the added benefit of being viewed earlier - how does YC evaluate your application if you've resubmitted it at a later time?
======
pg
Different people end up seeing different versions.

------
biscarch
I've been doing the same as you, unfortunately due to changes in cofounder
structure, which has a pretty large impact on the application.

I am currently under the impression that all of the applications are reviewed
by at least one partner after the deadline unless they haven't changed since
submission and all the partners have already seen them. I don't think there is
a danger of no one seeing the updated application.

As for how they resolve differences from one submission to another, I do not
know.

All in all it would be interesting to get an official answer to this question.

------
randy86
PG, would you be able to guesstimate the proportion of early applications that
get a follow-up please? Is it much higher than those submitted on time?

------
bbissoon
A few helpful articles have recently surfaced that have changed the way I
answered questions on my application. 2 weeks to review the imagined hoards of
applications couldn't be easy but I'm praying resubmitted applications aren't
thrown aside at first glance.

In comparison to my most recent submission - my first application was beyond
ridiculous.

------
jamesjguthrie
> I have been editing and resubmitting my application as I find new
> information and better ways of explaining my project.

Same here, I've been cringing at some of the ways I've described my project in
the past.

